# How do I delete my account



## metal71dog

Thank You - that was helpful


----------



## Darkness

You can't delete your user account. In case you strongly care about not being able to use it again, you could scramble your password (possibly after making sure you can't recover it via e-mail).

To hide your birthday, go here and, under Date of Birth, change the Privacy setting to 'Hide Age and Date of Birth.' Then go to the very bottom of the page and click Save Changes.


----------



## Morrus

Yup, it can't be actually deleted, but you can certainly edit your profile to remove any information and then never use it again.


----------

